# MES\Bradley Hybrid



## xxlt250rxx (Aug 5, 2009)

Bought my MES from Sam’s back in the spring. Love it. Use it almost every weekend and some times more. Only two things I did not like about it. One was it needed to be off the floor so I don’t have to stand on my head to load it. I put it on a rusty meal table but my brother –in-law said that would not do, so he built the cabinet you see in the pic. He did an absolutely beautiful job on it. Still need two doors to be complete. The other problem was I wanted to be able to cold smoke with it. I solved this by buying a used Bradley smoke generator off EBay and building a “box” for it. I love the smoke generator.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 5, 2009)

Pretty neat combination... I like the cabinets you built also.


----------



## fishawn (Aug 5, 2009)

WoW.....That's pretty cool......You know you could get one of those new swivel 1,000,000 way adjustable mounts and mount a flat screen on the cabinet?????  It's almost football season ya know..........


----------



## deltadude (Aug 5, 2009)

After seeing not one but two great looking and inspiring mods for the MES, I felt motivated to acknowledge _*XxLT250RxX*_ for sharing his work with the MES and greater SMF community, by creating some signage that signifies appreciation.

Please note there are many MES owners that have posted fantastic MES Mods previously, those individuals all deserve great praise and an award, however I am starting this little notice of appreciation today going forward.  If a thread where the previous deserving MES mods are either linked or made active, or a new active thread shows those previous MES mods, then I will post the _*AEMHM*_ award.  

This is my unofficial merit award of excellence for Hot MES Mods or _*AEMHM*_.

Well done _*XxLT250RxX*_ !


I sincerely hope, no MES owner is offended by the above and appreciates the spirit for which the _*AEMHM *_was created.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 5, 2009)

Um... shouldn't it be award of excellence for *COLD *mes mods? since it's a cold smoking mod he made? lol.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good job _*XxLT250RxX*, and you too* deltadude! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice contraption you have there. Yet another fine uses of mother nature.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guy’s. Wow, I did not expect to receive an award. Cool. Here are a couple of “action” shots. No smoke in the pic as it has just started. I like for it to dry about an hour before I apply the smoke.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

What did you use to build the box for the smoke generator?


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Aug 13, 2009)

It is made from a piece of 16” diameter steel pipe.  It was given to me by a friend who thought it was from a gas line.  It is about 3/16” thick.  It was several feet long.  I welded the two ends in it. These were cut from some sheet steel approximately 1/8” thick.  The door was made from the same material.  I machined the flange on top for the hose from some thick steel pipe.


----------

